# schrift verpixelt! Warum



## swany (6. Juli 2008)

Hey, ich hab mir eine Seite eingerichtet... 210mm x 210mm  Auflösung (glaube) 400.
Wenn ich das den Text (schriftgröße 10px) nun ausdrucke, ist das alles total verpixelt 
Muss ich dir Auflösung höher stellen Wenn ja, wo kann ich das nachträglich machen?
Brauch dringend Hilfe


----------



## Freak (6. Juli 2008)

Naja, wenn du etwas beispielsweise von Word ausdruckst, dann ist die Schrift ja vektorisiert, präziser als es auf dem Bildschirm möglich ist.

Und bei einem Photoshop-Bild sind es ja immer noch einzelne Pixel, nicht vektorisiert.
Das zeigt sich dann eben auch beim ausdrucken.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. Juli 2008)

Wenn du dein Dokument mit 400dpi angelegt hast und deine Schriftgröße wirklich 10px (Pixel) ist, dann ist deine Schrift auf dem Ausdruck rund 0,6mm groß.

Ergo:
Irgendwas kann da nicht stimmen oder du hast Makrolinsen in deinen Augen.


----------

